# RMC Squadron Initiations



## Devon_W (22 Jul 2008)

Hey guys,

I am going to CMR for a prep year this coming August and just finished having my swearing in a few days ago. During the swearing in, the recruiters played video clips of RMC. One thing that caught my interest was that the individual squadrons had their unique initiations for new members. I remember watching Wolfe squadron have its new recruits drink fake wolf blood and howl like a wolf. 

I was just wondering if anyone has a list or knows what the other squadrons do. Me and some of the other new recruits are very interesting in this stuff.

Thank you for all your help in advance,
Devon W


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Jul 2008)

You'll find out if/when you get there 

Max


----------



## Umoja (23 Jul 2008)

To answer Devon_W's question:

As far as I know there is no list anywhere that says what each squadron does to "initiate" it's new members.  Each squadron has it's own traditions and they are constantly changing.  It all depends on who your FYOP staff is and what they want to do with your flight.  If you have a good staff though, they'll make it fun and something you'll never forget...trust me!   

It's probably for the best that you don't know anyway since it would definitely take the fun out of it if you knew what to expect!


----------



## Devon_W (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks guys,

I only have a week or so before I ship out but I will definately try and find a few of those books. Generation Kill looks particularly interesting and I have previously read Senator Dallaire and Major Brent Beardley's Shake hands with the devil which was really intriguing. I will do my best and thanks for the welcome.

Devon_W


----------



## Lumber (2 Aug 2008)

???

There are RMC squadron initiations? Huh, two years... who knew...


----------

